# Howdy :)



## Barrels4Lyfe (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been here for a month or so but I only know my friend from Texas and one or two other people on here, so I thought I would post here 

I have ridden horses my whole life. I currently show anything western basically, but mainly Barrel Racing. <3 
I don't *TECHNICALLY* have my own horse but 2 of my friends horses I am basically the only one who rides so I consider them mine. One I don't get to see very much but the other I show all the time. C'more is Flaxen Chestnut Quarter Horse and Babydoll is a Bay Roan and a Quarter Horse. I am buying my own filly pretty soon here, she is a Bay Quarter Horse. 
I could go on and on about them but I will spare you all. XD I LOVE to ride horses, I also love working on trucks with my brother. I love Dodge and Ford trucks too. 

_-Barrels4Lyfe_


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello!
Nice to meet you!
You don't love Chev trucks?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Born to Run 
I am new as well


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Barrels4Lyfe (Aug 18, 2011)

BornToRun said:


> Hello!
> Nice to meet you!
> You don't love Chev trucks?


Lol, Im not big on them.


----------



## Barrels4Lyfe (Aug 18, 2011)

lilruffian said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Thanks


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Barrels4Lyfe said:


> Lol, Im not big on them.


Le gasp! lol well everyone has opinions, right?


----------



## Barrels4Lyfe (Aug 18, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> Welcome Born to Run
> I am new as well


Thank you 
Welcome


----------



## Barrels4Lyfe (Aug 18, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Thanks! 
Btw, Foundation QHs are the best! <3 Hahaha


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------

